# Super Glue + Plants?!



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

was thinking about super gluing some java ferns and anubias nanas onto driftwood, anyone have any experience with this? what type of super glue to use? i read they deterioriate in the tank after a while but is not harmful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it sounds risky when you can just use clear fishing line or something of that sort which has been proven to be safe. Just IMHO, though i'm sure its possible.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Tailored aquatics has the glue for plants. Works well. Also the thicker paste for corals.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274834,-122.835461


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

where do i find tailored aquatics stuff? i hope you carry it april!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have it. It sets immediately. Won't hurt the fish.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275022,-122.835341


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i see i see, what time are you open until tomorrow?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

9-5 Tuesday thru Saturday.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274969,-122.835546


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy glue works fine, but for plants that are damp, the tailored aquatics stuff works better.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've crazy glued Anubias to wood before no problem. However, if you're concerned, get the Tailored Aquatics glue from April.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sill question - I imagine none of those work in water ?

A little bit of Orca glue ?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried the TA glue when the wood was really wet and it didn't work, out of the water, so I don't imagine it'll work in the water. I had the same thought, but didn't try it. Didn't want to squirt glue everywhere in the tank.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't tried glue before, but instead of using fishing line, I prefer to use thread, to tie my plants down.


----------



## luckylux99 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used super glue out of rona on all my corals with no ill affect


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've used just plain old glue gun with glue sticks from a dollar store, didn't notice any changes or harm done.


----------

